# Schwinn front spring yoke replacement help needed.



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2012)

I am pretty savvy mechanically but,  I have no clue how to remove the phantom front spring from the yoke. I see the spring is fitted over what looks like a nut and I see the chromed section of the same, might be a 2 piece, nut on outside of the yoke. 
Do I pry the tapered end of the spring from the nut on the inside of the yoke?
Is this a 2 piece nut? 
If so, how do I properly fit a wrench on the nut that is obstructed by the spring?
Perhaps, I am to pry the tapered chrome spring over the larger non chromed nut?
Really, I don't have a clue. 
Hopefully the pictures  can depict the nut that is surrounded by the tapered spring. I got a replacement yoke and the nut(s) is(are) not present.















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 13, 2012)

*Springer yoke nut removal*

I have always used a large flat blade screw driver  
for the springer yoke nut removal. 

Just slip the screw driver between the spring coils 
so that it is against the intenal nut to hold it in place.
Then put your wrench on the outside nut and turn.

It always helps to put some wd40 into the spring
onto the threads of the nut.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks
So the spring and internal nut are a one piece assembly?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 14, 2012)

*Internal nut*

The internal nut is loose inside the spring.

If there is need to remove it or replace it,
the spring has to be bent to about 60 degrees
to open up a slot to remove it.

The most likely reason to remove the nut is
when you want to rechrome the spring.
Same procedure to put the nut back into
the spring.

Good luck and be careful!
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------

